# Drinking breast milk to aid in fertility?



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Has any one ever heard of this? My dear friend is trying to get pregnant and is having many issues..one.. with her health, she has an auto immune disorder called Hashimoto's where her thyroid was hyper first then now it's hypo thus causing her immune system to over produce antibioties thus causing her several misscarriages. We talked today about possibly digesting breast milk to aid in her fertility....i was not sure if any one has had or known any one with Hashimoto's. The only concern that i had was that breast milk would increase her body's immue system and cause her to have even more antibioties.... what the reproductive endo doc is trying to do is have her wait for her body to decrease the antibioties and then give her the go ahead to start trying again...any ideas or results?


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

She should get on Glyconutrients to reprogram her immune system.

I had some autoimmine issues that cleared up with that.


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm very confused, I have a very severe case of Hashimoto's and everything I've read and been told by my endo says that there is no hyper phase, just hypo. Hyper symptoms would be Grave's Disease. The exception to this is post-partum thyroiditis which has a hyper then a hypo phase. Hashimoto's is a result of antibodies attacking and destroying the thyroid causing it to be defficient in producing thyroxine (which is imperative to concieving and keeping a pregnancy). Eventually the thyroid will be completely destroyed and that patient will have to completely supplement their bodies with artificial hormones.

I was diagnosed after my Dr. could find no explanation for my m/c. I then went onto Synthroid (a synthetic thyroid hormone) and concieved on our first try and carried a healthy baby boy who is now 14 mo with consistent monitoring through my pg. I'd tell your friend to ask about thyroid hormone replacement to bring her levels back into a range for conceiving. If it is Hashimoto's her symptoms are not going to improve because the tissue that has been damaged by the antibodies will unfortunately not regenerate.

Sorry for the ramble, I just know how tough this can be. If you have any other questions please feel free to PM me!


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

She is on synthroid and has been for over a year or more...her issue is that her antibodies are so high like in the 900 range and her doc told her they will come down...they just dont know when....so they will keep testing her until they do....i think her thyroid was off so much before they actually caught it thus maybe the reason for high antibodies?


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Ive never heard of the antibody levels coming down, but then again.....I'm not a Dr.!!









My antibody levels are in the 1600-1700 range depending on the day I'm tested. I guess I just want you to tell her that there is a person out there like her who was able to successfully conceive and give birth, and not to give up.


----------

